# TT LD Ultra LIte



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well I had the pleasure of taking out the TT LD Ultra Lite for its maiden trials on Thursday evening thanks to the excellent job that Luke Day has done with binding on the guides for me. The workmanship is first class and I thank him for a top job. 

The rod has the outwards appearance to both the Standard TTLD as well as its newer sibling the TTLD SM. I should note that even though they share the same heritage and build quality they are very different rods. The Ultra Lite is just that, a light weight model designed for easy casting and relaxed Fishing with power to handle the bigger fish like snapper if called on. 
The blank has been procured with the extended non trimmed tip as is my usual practice with these lighter models as I find that this adds to the sensitivity of the rod when eventually built up.
Coming in at the usual 13’ length + 2” for the longer tip it feels well balanced and a pleasure to hold in the hands. 

*The Build that Luke did is very neat and is classy yet reserved*. 










*With chromed double foot guides in the butt area and single foots on the tip to retain the recovery of the rod and hold the weight down. *









I am also running a modified Fuji pistol grip winch fitting which we have modified to allow fitment along the blank depending on where and how I am fishing. 

The rod was matched to Penn Squall on Thursday and the only change that I will be making is to the line , previously I was running 15 pound Ultima Steelpower but will be utilising the 12 pound Ultima Distance for my next round of test both with this rod as well as the SM .










*You need to look closely to see the details on the rod as visually is looks the same as the current TTLD and the newer LD SM which are very slightly thicker and more powerful than the Ultra Light*


Casting with 100 gram leads and a slow even cast saw the baits going out with ease. We didn’t get a fish on the rod but could see the little snapper bites registering on the rod. I must say that this rod is one where you need to take things slow as the softer more parabolic action does not lend itself to fast aggressive casting style. And given the type of fish that I will be using this rod for I see no reason for casting like that anyway. 

I will be doing a bit more work with this rod over the Christmas break and will post up a further report with video to follow as well. 

Anyone wanting to have a play with the rod is welcome to try it when I am out fishing. 

Regards


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks a very nice rod Jeremy and sounds like it might have filled a niche I have had for some time for a lighter rod. I have four TTs now (including the latest TTLD and the original version, when the TT only came in one flavour) and love them all, they are by far and away the best fishing rods I have ever owned, but 3 bad experiences of dealing with Century themselves have finally put me off them for life so I will probably look in a different direction for my next rod.

Looks and sounds every bit as good as my other TTs all the same. What sort of lower weight does it handle Jeremy, would it cope with 70 - 90 grams and still perform reasonably do you think?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

I have used weights as light as 50 grams with this one and it handles them well. I ordered the rod with an untrimmed tip which makes it more responsive for the lighter end weights. 

Regards


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> I have used weights as light as 50 grams with this one and it handles them well. I ordered the rod with an untrimmed tip which makes it more responsive for the lighter end weights.
> 
> Regards


I rather like the sound of it so it might have to go on my wish list. Thanks Jeremy.

Russ


----------



## Ferds UK (Mar 15, 2010)

Thats a very neat job I must say - understated but classy. The latest rebuild on my Zziplex Powertex Bass is on the same lines of single leg guides at the tip and its looks 'right', although my wrapping work is so messy I'd be too embarrassed to put a photo up. The action sounds similar too - the Powertex Bass is my favourite rod, but the blanks is at least 15 years old. I would like another but they vary so much (as I'm sure Russ knows) the latest version might be completely different, so the TT will go on my list of possibles too!


----------



## blakdog_tackle (Jan 31, 2010)

Ferds UK said:


> Thats a very neat job I must say - understated but classy. The latest rebuild on my Zziplex Powertex Bass is on the same lines of single leg guides at the tip and its looks 'right', although my wrapping work is so messy I'd be too embarrassed to put a photo up. The action sounds similar too - the Powertex Bass is my favourite rod, but the blanks is at least 15 years old. I would like another but they vary so much (as I'm sure Russ knows) the latest version might be completely different, so the TT will go on my list of possibles too!


I fell into the same trap with my Powertex Bass Mike ... saw a mate's one and loved it, order my own and a different rod arrives. There's absolutely nothing wrong with it really in the great scheme of things but its not the same (as good) as my mates, very much less tippy, and I've never warmed to it.

Living in a part of the UK with very little rough stuff I've used Single leg rings on everything (with a 3 leg butt ring) for over 20 years and love them, not least because I find I get less breakages, possibly due to their ability to "give" if you knock them. Like you Mike ... this new TT is calling me


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

Awhile back Jeremy you were playing around with 18 grams,could this rod be considered for that? If not what what might be better?


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

For the 18 gram plug I currently use a 10'6" Century High Speed Plug or what some also call their Heavy Spin. I have cast the 18 gram on Multiplier ( Conventional ) 108.75 meters and currently hold the Australian record with that outfit. The reel I had it matched to is the ABU 4500 with a CT conversion cage and running the 0.25mm Ultima Distance. 

There was some video footage of that cast done by Lee Andrews and I will see if I can find it for you. 

If you are wanting a longer i.e 13' rod for the plug then I would seriously consider the TTLD Super Match that i have been working on. I haven't tried it with the plug at this stage but the faster action , slimmer tip and faster recovery is better suited to the plug. 

Regards


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

Jeremy,
Thanks for the reply. The 108 meter cast is very impressive. Congrats on the record!

I've experimented with a few different rod and reel combinations, without much success. But you just confirmed that I need something with a fast tip and good recovery time. 

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Jim , 

If the tip doesn't recover quickly the osilation of the tip can cause the Multipliers to overun. Also a fast action will shoot the plug out at a higher initial speed which is what is required as they slow down FAST. 

They are fun to cast and also the rods can double up a light weight high speed spinning outfits with lure up to around 75 grams . 

I like using mine with braid and a Daiwa Certate loaded with 6 pound braid. Great fun on the smaller stuff


----------

